# change regular member thingy to something else ?



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

I see quite a few members have gone for other (lets call them captions) other than regular uber senior etc -
How is this done - I do near all my forum stuff on D phone.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

Click on your user name on the menu bar, then on Personal Details on the box that drops down. On the page that appears next, you should see a Custom Title field which can use as you see fit. (Within reason!)


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Click on your user name on the menu bar, then on Personal Details on the box that drops down. On the page that appears next, you should see a Custom Title field which can use as you see fit. (Within reason!)


Cheers @ColinJ


----------



## thefensman (11 Jan 2014)

How or can i change the name that other forum users see me by?


----------



## SteCenturion (11 Jan 2014)

thefensman said:


> How or can i change the name that other forum users see me by?


See @ColinJ post above mine - dead easy when your told how -
Do you mean regular member/uber member etc.
If so that is the way.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2014)

thefensman said:


> How or can i change the name that other forum users see me by?




Please PM what you would like it changed to and I will sort for you.


----------



## thefensman (11 Jan 2014)

thanks folks


----------

